# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  فشل الكاميرا جراند 9060i/ds

## gevarahindi

ارجو من الاخوان المساعده في حل مشكله فشل الكاميرا في جاهز الجراند النيو بلس

----------


## gevarahindi

*شكرا اجواني جميعا لا تتعبو انفسكم بالبحث فا الحمدالله وجت الحل 
شكرا لجهودكم*

----------


## بلال بسيط

_   شكرا لك اخي لدي نفس المشكللة ممكن تعطينا الحل _

----------


## gevarahindi

صديقي الحل رقم واحد وهو فلاشه باربع ملفات 
الحل الثاني وهوم فك الجهاز وتسليط الحراره على الكاميرا طبعا بوجود عازل على الكاميرا وتعذكر بعد فك الجهاز كليا ولا تطيل في تسليط الحراره 
وسوف تحل مشكلتك بأذن الله
لا تنسى على الكاميرا من الخلف وليس على العدسه

----------

